# It's that time again - Self help course sign-ups and scholarships



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Self-Help Course Signups & ScholarshipsThe CFIDS & Fibromyalgia Self-Help Program is currently accepting signups for the Winter session of the CFIDS & Fibromyalgia Self-Help Course. The course, which begins January 15, is a 6-week email discussion group that focuses on practical strategies for managing common problems of CFIDS and fibromyalgia. The cost of the course, which includes a copy of "The Patientâ€™s Guide to Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and Fibromyalgia," is $25. Visit our website to learn more and to register: http://www.CFIDSselfhelp.org We offer partial scholarships for low-income patients wanting to take our course. The deadline for scholarship applications is Dec 20. For more information, see: http://www.cfidsselfhelp.org/scholarships.htm . Bruce Campbell, Director CFIDS & Fibromyalgia Self-Help Program


----------

